# Still bleeding after blood donation 4 hrs later



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Anyone know anything about this? There was a blood drive today, so I donated. I left at 1pm, after waiting the 10-15 minutes and ate a good meal afterward. It's now 5pm, I started to take off the cotton/wrap, and I'm still bleeding a bit. Not a lot, just a tiny drop. My finger also bled a lot/for a long time after the finger poke. (I also filled the bag a lot faster than usual- not sure that it matters.)

Any ideas on why or what I can do to stop it?

It's not bothering me, just curious.


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

You could try putting alum on it. I would also start taking a supplement with vitamin K and talk to a HCP about it. Even without applying constant pressure, the bleeding should have stopped a long time ago.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Yep, what she said. Sounds like a coagulant issue to me, too ... especially if you haven't had such a problem before.


----------



## Live~Laugh~Love (Dec 21, 2004)

I agree, call them, it should have stopped, apply pressure and how badly is it bleeding? Eat and drink plenty of fluids to keep yourself hydrated...Please update asap.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

It's more oozing than bleeding. I think I pulled off a scab when I pulled off the gauze. There's hardly any blood on the gauze.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 26, 2003)

Have u taken aspirin, ibuprofen or other pain relievers recently? If so, that would account for the coagulant factor









HTH

Lo


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I have taken ibuprofin. Didn't think about that. They asked about aspirin, not the rest. Thanks.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

You might have your Dr look for anemia should you have an appt anyways and might want to increase your iron.

I started using a cast iron skillet..I love it so much I want other cast iron pots.


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

careful if your moving your arm alot - like lifting a kid etc, that can cause the clot to not form tightly and can prolong bleeding.








You did a GREAT thing! Someone out there in need is secretly thanking you as well!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

My iron levels were actually really good today (they check that before donations).

I have probably been overdoing it. I'm sure it will be fine by morning.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Thanks everyone. All was fine by morning- I'm sure it was a combo of overdoing it and the ibuprofin over the past couple of days.


----------

